# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [SOLVED] cpu info

## mrmoreland

Hi there, 

I’m looking for confirmation on what architecture my CPU is, whether its 32bit or 64bit..

After looking at various utils, I’m still confused, I believe it to be a P4 dual core, 64bit, with 32bit OS installed, can some one please confirm?

uname -a shows:
Linux Ubuntu 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 18:54:21 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux

-----------------------------------------------------

lscpu shows:
Architecture: i686
CPU op-mode(s): 32-bit, 64-bit
Byte Order: Little Endian
CPU(s): 2
On-line CPU(s) list: 0,1
Thread(s) per core: 1
Core(s) per socket: 2
Socket(s): 1
Vendor ID: AuthenticAMD
CPU family: 20
Model: 1
Stepping: 0
CPU MHz: 800.000
BogoMIPS: 3199.90
Virtualisation: AMD-V
L1d cache: 32K
L1i cache: 32K
L2 cache: 512K

-----------------------------------------------------

cat /proc/cpuinfo shows
processor : 0
vendor_id : AuthenticAMD
cpu family : 20
model : 1
model name : AMD E-350 Processor
stepping : 0
microcode : 0x5000028
cpu MHz : 800.000
cache size : 512 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 2
core id : 0
cpu cores : 2
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fdiv_bug : no
hlt_bug : no
f00f_bug : no
coma_bug : no
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 6
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf pni monitor ssse3 cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch ibs skinit wdt arat npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save pausefilter
bogomips : 3199.83
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate
processor : 1
vendor_id : AuthenticAMD
cpu family : 20
model : 1
model name : AMD E-350 Processor
stepping : 0
microcode : 0x5000028
cpu MHz : 1600.000
cache size : 512 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 2
core id : 1
cpu cores : 2
apicid : 1
initial apicid : 1
fdiv_bug : no
hlt_bug : no
f00f_bug : no
coma_bug : no
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 6
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf pni monitor ssse3 cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch ibs skinit wdt arat npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save pausefilter
bogomips : 3199.90
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

Thanks

Ian

----------


## sudodus

uname -a shows:
 Linux Ubuntu 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 18:54:21 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux

(32-bit system with pae to manage lots of ram)

cat /proc/cpuinfo shows
model name : AMD E-350 Processor
cpu cores : 2
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64

(It is not a P4, It's an AMD E-350. I think this is 64-bit architecture)

I use 

```
sudo lshw -class cpu
```

 to print the cpu specs. Try that to confirm by posting the output of this command!

----------


## drmrgd

The uname -a will just tell you about the kernel, but not about the actual CPU.  I believe you're running a 32-bit kernel here.

Looking at the cpuinfo, though, the fact that see 'lm' in the flags section indicates "Long Mode", which is indicative of a 64-bit processor.

----------


## mrmoreland

Hi thans for the replies, 

lshw -class cpu shows....

  *-cpu:0
       description: CPU
       product: AMD E-350 Processor
       vendor: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
       physical id: 4
       bus info: cpu@0
       version: 15.1.0
       serial: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
       slot: CPU 1
       size: 1600MHz
       capacity: 1600MHz
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 100MHz
       capabilities: x86-64 boot fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp constant_tsc nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf pni monitor ssse3 cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch ibs skinit wdt arat npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save pausefilter cpufreq
       configuration: cores=2 enabledcores=2
  *-cpu:1
       physical id: 1
       bus info: cpu@1
       version: 15.1.0
       size: 1600MHz
       capacity: 1600MHz
       capabilities: cpufreq

Thanks

Ian

----------


## sudodus

> Hi thans for the replies, 
> 
> lshw -class cpu shows....
> 
>   *-cpu:0
>        description: CPU
>        product: AMD E-350 Processor
>        vendor: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
>        physical id: 4
> ...


Yes it is a 64-bit computer, so you can run both 32-bit Ubuntu and 64-bit Ubuntu  :Smile:

----------


## mrmoreland

OK, thank you for your help.. back to the ubuntu downloads this time double checking the iso i download......

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## sudodus

You are welcome  :Smile: 

and please click *Thread Tools* at the top of this page to mark this thread as SOLVED.

----------

